# Fertilizing eggs



## Carol S (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi:

At what stage of the egg development does the egg get fertilized? 

Thanks

Carol


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 28, 2011)

Reptile eggs are fertilized at the point where the sperm encounters an egg in the oviduct. At that stage the eggs are very much like they are in a mammal. They are a minute, soft, cellular material. The fertilized egg then travels through the oviduct, building up coatings that the host (female) produces. 
With reptiles there is typically an exterior environmentally triggered process that starts a hormonal process that begins the egg development.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 28, 2011)

Shortly after the Daddy tortoise looks into the Mommy tortoise's eyes...

Or passes her Wine Cooler #8, in the case of some Alaskan tortoises.


----------



## HLogic (Jun 28, 2011)

<snicker>


----------



## murdocjunior (Jun 29, 2011)

Did u know the female can store the sperm for multiple clutches to come, after one breeding time?


----------

